# Nitecore D4 fake chargers



## Xhale (27/4/15)

(a post made without using any exclamation marks)

A batch of Nitecore D4 chargers has been stopped entering the UK and inspected. They have not been allowed to stay due to fire concerns. It is pertinent to note that these were fakes, destined for consumers, and they have a spelling error on the front of the packaging (the word "worldwide")

More info here:
http://www.electricalsafetyfirst.or...04/nitecore-d4-digi-charger-updated-27042015/






The relevance is that these faulty chargers are out in the wild and will be destined for other shores too

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 6


----------



## stevie g (27/4/15)

further clarification it says "worldwidc".


----------



## BumbleBee (28/4/15)

Thanks for the heads up @Xhale


----------



## Philip Dunkley (28/4/15)

Will definitely keep my eyes open for these!! Thanks for the warning


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (28/4/15)

Thanks for the warning @Xhale. Bought mine 1 weeks ago so will go check the box tonight.


----------

